# Outside Burner/stove



## Prince-Seabrook Tx (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello all...

I have a 2008 outback sydney edition 34ft with a stove outside. This is a new trailer to us, everything seems to be working great. I tried the outside stove and the flame is so low it really is not usable, if you light one, the other goes out. I have full propane tanks, I made sure hose was not pluged and valve open correctly. Cant really see anything, thinking this is just the way it is. Any ideas???

Thanks for any input

The Prince Family
Seabrook, Tx


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If the issue is confined to the outside stove and does not affect the inside stove, water heater or furnace then the issue will be local to the outside stove.

I would suggest the issue is contaminated gas line quick disconnect fitting to the outside stove. Isolate the propane bottles and remove the quick connect and hand isolation valve for inspection, I suspect pipe dope or other construction debris. Let us know is you find anything.


----------



## Prince-Seabrook Tx (Feb 18, 2015)

CamperAndy said:


> If the issue is confined to the outside stove and does not affect the inside stove, water heater or furnace then the issue will be local to the outside stove.
> 
> I would suggest the issue is contaminated gas line quick disconnect fitting to the outside stove. Isolate the propane bottles and remove the quick connect and hand isolation valve for inspection, I suspect pipe dope or other construction debris. Let us know is you find anything.


Yes sir, water heater, inside stove all seem to work fine... Now that you mention valve, it does feel a little weird when opening. Think I will go ahead and start there... So from the replys it does not sound like this is normal, I should be able to get a good flame just like the inside burners??? I'll be working on it this Sat, I will let you know what I find....

Thanks...


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

We a Suburban two burner, and it almost gets too hot - can hardly turn it down far enough to simmer something. I agree you must have something restricting the gas - I had spiders in the water heater once .....


----------

